# Verbindung kurz weg!



## endgegner (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes problem unserer verbindung geht immer für kurze zeit weg und kommt dann wieder was kann das sein?
Das sin meistens so ein paar sekunden bis 1min. .
Und dann kommt auch nur 6000 an in letzter zeit anstatt 16000.
Ich freue mich über eure hilfe.


Achja wir haben T-com und denn router 701v


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Oktober 2008)

Hat vllt irgendein Stecker einen schlechten Kontakt oder hat sich irgendwo abisoliert? Oder teste mal irgendein anderes Gerät am Netzwerkport, verbinde mal 2 PCs oder so.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## endgegner (15. Oktober 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Hat vllt irgendein Stecker einen schlechten Kontakt oder hat sich irgendwo abisoliert? Oder teste mal irgendein anderes Gerät am Netzwerkport, verbinde mal 2 PCs oder so.
> 
> grüße, Railroads




Wir haben ja 2 Pc´s dran es kommt bei beiden dran und ich habe auch schon die stecker versucht fester rein zu stecken die waren aber alle richtig drin.


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Oktober 2008)

Sorry dan weiß ich auch nicht was da nicht los ist. Vielleicht stellt ja dein Anbieter auf neue Server um und dadurch ist es manchmal überlastet.
War bei mir auch schonmal (Telekom Austria).

grüße, Railroads

Edit: 300 Posts!


----------



## endgegner (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja man weiß ja nie aber viele haben T-com und die haben hier keine probleme.
Vielleicht schreibt ja noch ein anderer aber danke dir.


----------



## riedochs (15. Oktober 2008)

Hast du mal die Stoerungstelle angerufen?


----------



## endgegner (15. Oktober 2008)

Nein noch nicht.


----------



## Leopardgecko (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruf am besten mal die 08003302000 an und lass die Leitung nachmessen.
Hast du das Problem nur mit dem DSL, oder hast du auch mit dem Telefon Probleme?
Könnte sein, das der Splitter defekt ist, der Port mal resettet werden müsste oder ein vor kurzem in der Nähe deiner Doppelader neugeschalteter DSL-Anschluss eines anderen Anbieters die Probleme verursacht.


----------



## uuodan (16. Oktober 2008)

Es kann sich auch um einen grenzwertigen DSL 16000 handeln. Bei uns ist das ähnlich. Er ist physikalisch gerade noch so machbar, dass er nicht aussteigt. Port-Umschaltung könnte helfen, vielleicht wäre auch ein anderer Leitungsverlauf möglich. Auf jeden Fall - wie bereits gesagt - die Störungshotline anrufen. Die werden dir mehr sagen können.


----------



## endgegner (16. Oktober 2008)

ja okay aber wegen anderen Leitungsverlauf seit 1 oder 2 Jahren haben wir 16000ner und es war immer okay.keine problem etc.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Oktober 2008)

Was vielleicht auch noch helfen könnte wäre ein Firmware Update beim Speedport ! Oder hast du das schon gemacht ?
Wurde mir damals auch geraten als ich umgestiegen auf 16000 ! Das ist aber noch bei meinem alten Wohnort gewesen und schon paar Monate her ! Probieren würde ich es trotzdem mal !

Mfg Micha


----------



## endgegner (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok werde ich mal machen.
Danke für die antworten bis jetzt!


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2008)

Der 701V ist meines Wissens AVM Hardware. Er liese isch also auf eine entsprechende FritzBox! Firmware umflashen. Diese sind normalerweise besser als die Telekom FW's.


----------



## endgegner (20. Oktober 2008)

Gibt das auch keine probleme?


----------



## killer89 (20. Oktober 2008)

Und mit dem Router-Reset alle 24 h kanns nicht zusammenhängen?

MfG


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

Schon ein anderes Modem ausprobiert? Welche Revision hat dein Speedport? Die A-Reihe hatte damals öfter Probleme mit einem bestimmten Relais. Wenn noch Garantie drauf sein sollte --> Endgerätehotline anrufen und Austauschgerät zukommen lassen.

Sollte aber der Modemtausch (von einem Freund o.Ä.) keine Besserung bringen, dann ist ein Umtausch unnötig. 

Was meinte denn die Störungshotline? Messergebnisse? Fremdbeeinflussung?


----------



## endgegner (20. Oktober 2008)

Also es funst jetzt wieder ich habe nichts gemacht.
Ich denke das es irgend eine störung bei denen gab.


----------

